# lo scopo di compilare i binari

## alessandro95

salve   , volevo sapere che vantaggio si trae a compilare un codice binario per l'installazione di un programma , e se compilare un codice binario è possibile farlo con qualsiasi distro linux. grazie mille anticipate

----------

## cloc3

esclusi gli script, tutti i programmi devono essere compilati prima dell'installazione.

altrimenti non funzionano.

gentoo è una distribuzione che consente la compilazione in locale dei sorgenti prima dell'installazione.

un binario compilato in locale è sempre diverso dal binario precompilato di una distribuzione esterna.

questo non significa automaticamente che il binario compilato in locale sia migliore. semplicemente,  l'utente che usa gentoo sa come è stato costruito il proprio programma e può intervenire su di esso in qualche modo. per esempio, attraverso la personalizzazione del file /etc/make.conf .

un binario compilato in locale permette anche di aggiungere o togliere alcune parti specifiche del sorgente originale, attraverso l'uso della variabile USE. questo è un grado di personalizzazione assolutamente unico sul mercato.

un programma può essere compilato in locale da qualunque installazione linux comprensiva degli strumenti di sviluppo (compilatore gcc e compagnia). ma gentoo offre un installer completo che nessun'altra distro assicura (esclusa forse archlinux?).

----------

## alessandro95

e che ne dici di BSD?

----------

## ago

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> e che ne dici di BSD?

 

un thread per argomento

cmq come ha già detto cloc3, i vantaggi stanno sostanzialmente nelle USE, CFLAGS, LDFLAGS che sui binari precompilati non puoi settare

----------

## Kernel78

un thread = un argomento

consiglio una lettura delle linee guida del forum  :Wink: 

Se sei interessato ad approfondire le informazioni su bsd apri un nuovo thread dove però ti chiedo di entrare più nel dettaglio con le tue richieste visto che informazioni generiche possono essere recuperate su wikipedia  :Wink: 

P.S. @ago88 non ha molto senso fargli notare che ha sbagliato e poi perseverare rispondendogli qui ...

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione

----------

## alessandro95

vabbè , grazie lo stesso. va faccio un buon affare a mettermi gentoo? e sopratutto è sicura come distro? intendo da virus , e ste cose qua ,perchè a me piace fare l'hacker.

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S. @ago88 non ha molto senso fargli notare che ha sbagliato e poi perseverare rispondendogli qui

 

Infatti se leggi bene non ho risposto su bsd, ma ho speso qualche parola in più per quello che era la domanda iniziale

----------

## alessandro95

ok. ho deciso di mettermi gentoo , tanto era da tempo che ci avevo pensato, ma ho bisogno di una mano per installarlo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> vabbè , grazie lo stesso. va faccio un buon affare a mettermi gentoo?

 

in un forum su gentoo non so quanto possa essere imparziale la risposta, chi si trova qui è perchè ha scelto gentoo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  e sopratutto è sicura come distro? intendo da virus , e ste cose qua ,perchè a me piace fare l'hacker.

 

a parte che non capisco bene cosa c'entrino i virus e ste cose qua con la filosofia degli hacker ...

una distro è sicura quanto il suo amministratore la rende sicura ... se tu imposti la password di root a root e installi ssh configurandolo per permettere l'accesso all'utente root penso che in meno di una settimana su internet ti ci entrino ... per il resto i sw sono bene o male gli stessi delle altre distro e quando c'è un aggiornamento per una falla di sicurezza sei sempre tu a doverti far carico di installarlo ...

non sono quindi sicuro di aver compreso la tua domanda ....

P.S.@ale88 scusa, questa  volta hai ragione tu, non ho seguito la discussione e pensavo che stessi rispondendo alla sua domanda OT

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S.@ale88 scusa, questa  volta hai ragione tu, non ho seguito la discussione e pensavo che stessi rispondendo alla sua domanda OT

 

Per ora sono ancora ago...cmq no-problem e buone feste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alessandro95

 *Quote:*   

> a parte che non capisco bene cosa c'entrino i virus e ste cose qua con la filosofia degli hacker ...
> 
> una distro è sicura quanto il suo amministratore la rende sicura ... se tu imposti la password di root a root e installi ssh configurandolo per permettere l'accesso all'utente root penso che in meno di una settimana su internet ti ci entrino ... per il resto i sw sono bene o male gli stessi delle altre distro e quando c'è un aggiornamento per una falla di sicurezza sei sempre tu a doverti far carico di installarlo ...
> 
> non sono quindi sicuro di aver compreso la tua domanda .... 

 

in effetti scusami , mi sono espresso un po male , io volevo dire che cercando su internet ho trovano un sito dove parla del sistema preferito dagli hacker e dice che questo è gentoo oppure BSD. allora io adesso mi voglio mettere gentoo per un semplice motivo ; la comunità dove posso chiedere cose è maggiore rispetto alla comunità di BSD.

----------

## Kernel78

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> in effetti scusami , mi sono espresso un po male , io volevo dire che cercando su internet ho trovano un sito dove parla del sistema preferito dagli hacker e dice che questo è gentoo oppure BSD. allora io adesso mi voglio mettere gentoo per un semplice motivo ; la comunità dove posso chiedere cose è maggiore rispetto alla comunità di BSD.

 

non so se questo sia vero o meno, certamente con gentoo hai modo (e in alcuni casi l'obbligo) di approfondire il funzionamento del sistema e quindi si presta abbastanza ad abbracciare la filosofia hacker ... in ogni caso non capisco cosa c'entri il discorso della sicurezza ...

----------

## alessandro95

un hacker , si deve essere molto bravo a non farsi beccare , ma se usa un SO che è di facile intercettazione........mi capisci?

----------

## Kernel78

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> un hacker , si deve essere molto bravo a non farsi beccare , ma se usa un SO che è di facile intercettazione........mi capisci?

 

scusa ma per cosa dovrebbero beccarlo ? un hacker non fa nulla di male ...

non è che non hai ben chiara la definizione di hacker ? dai una ripassata a wikipedia  :Wink: 

Chiudiamo qui questa digressione che stiamo divagando eccessivamente ...

----------

## alessandro95

la differenza tra hacker , lamer e cracker la so , è che è meglio stare + sicuri non credi.?

----------

## Kernel78

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> la differenza tra hacker , lamer e cracker la so , è che è meglio stare + sicuri non credi.?

 

stiamo andando sempre più OT

se ti fa piacere pensare di sapere quale differenza c'è tra quei nomi dovresti anche sapere che non ha senso dire che un hacker deve essere molto bravo a non farsi beccare ...

----------

## Onip

mamma mia  :Shocked: 

----------

## !equilibrium

direi che è questo thread è una discussione, quindi non dovrebbe stare nella sezione di supporto.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> direi che è questo thread è una discussione, quindi non dovrebbe stare nella sezione di supporto.

 

secondo me potevi anche rimanere moderatore, sei pure più attivo e presente di me  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> secondo me potevi anche rimanere moderatore, sei pure più attivo e presente di me 

 

è solo un caso fortuito perché in questi giorni mi avanza un po di tempo libero, dalla prossima settimana ritorno in modalità ultra-busy.

----------

## X-Act!

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> la differenza tra hacker , lamer e cracker la so , è che è meglio stare + sicuri non credi.?

 

 :Shocked: 

[P.S.: mi scusino i mod per il post inutile, ma non ho resistito...]

----------

